# Comp TIA vs Cisco vs no certifications



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

Kind of a silly question that I have, but I am currently enrolled at an online university and I'm working towards my BS in Information Technology with an emphasis in Network Administration. For my tech classes the way I pass them is through certification exams. In my area I will be required to get my A+, Networks+, Security+, and Projects+. However if I choose to go towards security instead of administration all of the certifications are through Cisco. So basically I'm just looking for some input on which one would be more impressive to have, and in all honesty are they really that necessary?


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

If you're aiming for a IT security based job, IMHO the Cisco qualification would look a lot more impressive. However an N+ is a very good qualification to achieve! 

Poyol


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need experience with CISCO kit first before doing the CCNA it is a cert for people who already work with cisco kit not for someone who wants to.

The Network + however is for someone looking for a network job.

Entry level certifcations like A+,N+ and MCDST make you look more attractive to an employer against someone who doesn't have any whilst high level certs such as MCSA,MCDST and CCNA are certs to show an employer what you currently work with in your current ot previous jobs.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> you need experience with CISCO kit first before doing the CCNA it is a cert for people who already work with cisco kit not for someone who wants to.
> 
> The Network + however is for someone looking for a network job.
> 
> Entry level certifcations like A+,N+ and MCDST make you look more attractive to an employer against someone who doesn't have any whilst high level certs such as MCSA,MCDST and CCNA are certs to show an employer what you currently work with in your current ot previous jobs.



Sorry to steal the thread, so if me and Lazzarus go after all these certifications that's still ok? Will it let employer's know we have some experience in our fields in terms of education? Will they hire us for an entry level position so we can get experience in our field that we have chosen if we get those certifications? 

Would they choose us who have certifications over someone who has no certifications and is applying for the same entry level position? My friends keep telling me all these certifications I am getting is a waste of time, if I don't have any prior work experience in the field. I thought it wasn't a waste of time because I will be applying for entry level jobs soon and that should get me some experience.


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> you need experience with CISCO kit first before doing the CCNA it is a cert for people who already work with cisco kit not for someone who wants to.
> 
> The Network + however is for someone looking for a network job.
> 
> Entry level certifcations like A+,N+ and MCDST make you look more attractive to an employer against someone who doesn't have any whilst high level certs such as MCSA,MCDST and CCNA are certs to show an employer what you currently work with in your current ot previous jobs.


Okay I get it now thank you. Start with your basic entry level positions, and after you get experienced the MCSA, MCDST, and CCNA are more of a specialized certification showing what exactly your working on.


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

Armymanis said:


> Sorry to steal the thread, so if me and Lazzarus go after all these certifications that's still ok? Will it let employer's know we have some experience in our fields in terms of education? Will they hire us for an entry level position so we can get experience in our field that we have chosen if we get those certifications?
> 
> Would they choose us who have certifications over someone who has no certifications and is applying for the same entry level position? My friends keep telling me all these certifications I am getting is a waste of time, if I don't have any prior work experience in the field. I thought it wasn't a waste of time because I will be applying for entry level jobs soon and that should get me some experience.


I live in a small town, and there aren't a lot of jobs for me to get experience where I live. I know a couple that own a pc repair shop, and even though I am so busy I volunteer a few hours a week there just to put it my resume.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

lazarus2345 said:


> Okay I get it now thank you. Start with your basic entry level positions, and after you get experienced the MCSA, MCDST, and CCNA are more of a specialized certification showing what exactly your working on.


You can do the MCDST now as its entery level but not the MCSA,MCSE or CCNA

The MCSA requires you to have atleast 6-12 months experience as a betwork admin. The MCSE requires you to have atleast 12-18 months experience as a systems engineer. The CCNA strictly doesn't say how much experience you have to have but all the Network managers and Directors I know would not hire anyone with the CCNA to work on their CISCO kit unless they had atleast a years experience in managing and supporting CISCO switches and hubs.



lazarus2345 said:


> I live in a small town, and there aren't a lot of jobs for me to get experience where I live. I know a couple that own a pc repair shop, and even though I am so busy I volunteer a few hours a week there just to put it my resume.


That is a very good thing to do. Any experience is experience.


----------

